

The Mysterious Case of Elisa Lam - yiedyie
http://vigilantcitizen.com/vigilantreport/mysterious-case-elisa-lam/

======
yiedyie
My take this is a Crossover Effect:
[http://www.realitysandwich.com/batman_shootings_crossover_ef...](http://www.realitysandwich.com/batman_shootings_crossover_effects)

